# Good Intentions: A Tale of Powerful Heroes in a Rapidly Changing World (D&D 3.0)



## Corlon (Apr 15, 2004)

This is my first time posting a story hour so here goes.

_*Good Intentions*_
The characters start at level 6 (halfway to level 7).  Before the campaign started the characters had joined up together to stop an evil gnoll barbarian chief.  After this they took a long needed leave in the city of Andirel, one of the outer cities in the western part of the great kingdom Caldorian. 

*Characters:  *  
*Teppin the Transperceptive:  * Teppin is a very strange fellow.  He comes from questionable background, and believes in strange creatures such as aliens.  His entire life is devoted to gaining a higher level of existence.  By this I mean all of his morals and the way he conducts himself is based around achieving this goal.  Being polite is just to make allies and not enemies, because if Teppin died he could never reach this higher state.  He does have emotions and can make friends, as well as having problems with useless slaughter, but if something isn't related to his ultimate goal, usually he just doesn't bother.  He is a diviner who specializes in lightning and any other strange spells that he comes up with on his own.  His place in the party is investigator, utility support, and artillery.

*Argonath the Good:*  Argonath is a paladin of middle class background.  His father was a clergyman, and his mother was the daughter of a fairly well to do merchant.  At first he wanted to follow in his father's path and become a cleric of pelor, but along the way he found that much more adventure and honor could be gained in his current profession, and that's what turned him to be a paladin of Heironeous.  His father was always a bit disappointed in his choice as a paladin of a different god, but seeing as how both gods have very similar goals, he doesn't hold it against Argonath.  Argonath is on a quest to do good, gain honor, destroy evil, and spread his faith.  His favorite weapon is a magical greathammer.  His place in the party is healer, holy man, fighter, and figurehead.

*Don Ramon Sanchez:*  Don Ramon was born to a noble family (he is of the race of humans that is the equivalent to the Spanish on Earth).  He also worships the god Heironeous and his goals are to destroy evil and gain honor for himself and his family.  He wields a very well crafted bastard sword that (in session 2 he gets this) has a golden and silver cross on it.  He is very chivalrous and knows how to conduct himself in many types of societies.  His place in the party is the scout, the rogue, and the diplomat. 

*Session 1:*(This was more hack an slash then anything else, so a brief overview is all that's needed)  The lord of Andirel's house is attacked by small demonic looking flaming creatures who killed some guards and made off with his children.  The characters quickly make their way to an old Dwarven outpost.  Once within, they kill some goblins disguised as demonic looking flaming creatures, some orcs, and make their way to the end where they find an orc cleric and his bodyguard ogre with a huge maul.  After killing them, they find two children tied up, and a book describing a ritual to summon the horrible legendary blighter Zaccaromb.  The ritual requires the souls of many children all sacrificed in a special temple within the central of the three swamps of Zaccaromb.  In the fight Don Ramon has two curses placed upon him, and needs a clerics help.

*Session 2:  * The characters leave the outposts previously infested with orcs, happy with the thought that they stopped the horrible ritual for raising Zaccaromb, and make their way back to the city of Andirel.  Before they get very far however, a dwarf appears from the forest, exchanges some quick words with Robin and they both fly off after dropping the ritual book off with the rest of the party.  The remaining three members continue on their two-day journey back to the city.  About halfway back they hear the sounds of battle, and rush around a bend in the road to see what's going on.  They see an old man fending off two orcs with a woodcutting axe.  Teppin quickly fires off four bolts of force and knocks the two orcs unconscious.  The old man proceeds to chop off their heads with his axe, and looks at the party of adventurers.

"Are you all right old man?" asks Argonath with concern on his face.
"Oh, I'm all right sonny.  I probably could've taken care of these guys if you three hadn't happened along as you did," the old man replies before he starts mumbling random things as some old people are want to do.  "If you don't mind telling me, could you tell me where you young whipersnappers are going to?"
"I'm the great Teppin the Transperceptive," says Teppin, "we're going to the great outpost city of Caldorian known as Andirel."
"That's where I'm going too, why don't you come lodge with me tonight and we can make our way there together tomorrow," offers the old man.
"This sounds fishy," says Don Ramon.
"Yes but we're wounded, and sleeping in a house is always better than out in the wilderness, especially with orcs around," responds Teppin.
"I agree with Teppin," says Argonath, "plus if he happens to try anything, I think all three of us can take down a simple old man."

With that they continue with the old man to his house.  I happens to be nothing more than a old wooden shack with firewood stacked all about, and a large garden out-front.  Inside the man starts making accommodations for the party.  After a simple but tasty meal the party settles down for the night.  They wake up well rested in the morning, only to find the old man gone, along with fifty gold and the ritual book for resurrecting Zaccaromb.  Teppin does some quick scrying to find the old man, and finds that it's actually just a goblin.  The goblin is currently handing the ritual book to a large orc in full plate armor.

"Oh ," says Teppin as he then relates what he's seen to the party.

After some discussion (and Don Ramon searching the old man's house, finding nothing of note except for a dead old man in the cellar and alcoholic beverages!) Don Ramon, Teppin, and Argonath decide to speed up their travel to the town, rest and heal their wounds, and return the two children, which they seem to have forgotten about in the excitement back to the lord of Andirel. 

"MomradomagouquiriDA," Teppin says as his waves his hands in the air.  Don Ramon starts to morph and in a flash of light he becomes a very large boar.  Teppin repeats the phrase again and Argonath also becomes a boar.  Placing the children on Don Ramon, Teppin mounts Argonath and the two boars race everyone back to town.

Once in town the party immediately makes their way to the lord's house.  Once there they return the children whom servants immediately take away.  At this point they realize that the boy is not the lord's son but rather the son of one of the rich merchants who resides in Andirel.  The party is led into the lord's throne room, where the lord is discussing with his captains how to contain the increase in orc raids.  Don Ramon explains to the lord the situation with the ritual book and relates to the lord the parties adventure into the abandoned dwarven outpost.  The lord tells the party that they will need to stop this ritual at all costs for he cannot spare the men and none but the most skilled men in their right minds would go to the swamps of Zaccaromb.  The Lord then talks to them of places they can go such as to the local church of Pelor to heal Don Ramon's curses.  The lord keeps talking, but Teppin cuts in and asks about their reward for going to the outpost and ridding it of orcs.  

"You will be compensated for what you have done for me when you leave..." the lord says before he is cut off by Teppin who says, "Then I'd best get going."

Both Don Ramon and Argonath look wide eyed at Teppin as he leaves, and then they turn back to the lord, offer their apologies for their companion and a bow, and leave the room also.

SESSION 2 TO BE CONTINUED.


----------

